
3 people, 4 months, minimalist living in the bay area expense sheet - demirb
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uYkUCPH1axLcvCIBKmvBuhSdukXCLSLwnLbt4veTG8E
======
trowawee
Is the living supposed to be minimalist, or is the expense sheet supposed to
be minimalist? Because one seems true, whereas the other appears to rely on a
fairly maximalist read of minimalism.

------
pigpaws
Something has been removed - a $7,500 'plane'?

